# Наше творчество > Проза >  Жизненные наблюдения от Dдока.

## Dдок

Я тоже, пожалуй, опубликуюсь, если позволите!:rolleyes: Начну с рассказиков которые уже публиковались на форуме в разное время, в разных темах, да и сгинули потихоньку в "подвал"....может в этом, специальном разделе сохраннее будут...

*Добавлено через 13 минут*

*СУДЬБА БАРАБАНЩИКА*

Помню, стояла страшная жара в году 79-80м! Нас, музыкантов, наняли отыграть свадьбу. На богом забытой рабочей окраине, состоявшей сплошь из домов барачного типа, примостилась стеклянная кафешка с типовым названием «Пельменная». Ассортимент заведения понятный – мясокомбинатовские пельмени, да «Агдам» с «Тремя семерками». Люди вокруг жили простые и незатейливые. Поработали, получили «получку», зашли в пельмешку, выпили, получили в «табло», пришли домой, «засветили табло» жены, поспали, а утром опять по новому кругу. 
   И вот у этих людей случился праздник – свадьба, бля! Мы приехали с аппаратурой как положено - заранее. Обливаясь потом и проклиная всех, кто женится в такую жару, расставляемся и наблюдаем следующую картину... Гостей еще не было. Вокруг хлопотали мамки и тетки, внедряя в общую архитектуру накрытого свадебного стола бутылки с самогоном. Официантка, в грязном переднике, разбрасывала по столам алюминиевые вилки и недостающие граненые стаканы. В общем, готовились к торжеству! 
   Но особый интерес в нас вызвал маленький мужичонка, который оказался отцом жениха. Сказать, что он был в дымину пьян – ничего не сказать! Он был пьян до потери рассудка, до омерзения! Был он одет в белую, расстегнутую до пупа, рубаху с травяными пятнами на спине, говорящими, что Папа уже где-то валялся на травке. Как у многих лысых мужиков, которые стесняются своей лысины, волосы на его голове, с одного боку, были "отращены" такой длинны, чтобы ими можно закрыть целиком всю лысую голову, так сказать - внахлест! Так вот, эта слипшееся волосяная прядь висела с одного бока параллельно земле, и сколько бы, подбегавшая к Папе, злющая жена не пришлепывала её обратно к лысине, прядь упрямо занимала исходное положение, и веселила взор как первомайский бумажный флажок! Папу периодически пытались уложить спать в пустой гардеробной, где были свалены поломанные, обтянутые красным дерматином, стулья, но мужичонка упрямо, как Ванька-встанька, подымался, подходил к нам и молча пялился в нашу барабанную установку совершенно стеклянными глазами. Глядя на всё это, мы поняли – предстоящая свадьба обещала сюрпризы и неожиданности.
   Наконец прибыли гости! Ввалившееся потная толпа, шумно и матерно сверкала железными фиксами и подсиняла, залитый жгучим солнцем стеклянный зал, всевозможными наколками на кистях рук, плечах и других видимых частях тела. Это окончательно утвердило нас в том, что самое интересное впереди. Мужская половина гостей была пьяна, ну… может, чуть-чуть не достигла кондиции Папы. Женская же часть пельмешного бомонда, старалась утихомирить своих мужей, поддерживая их одной рукой, другой же держали праздничные вялые цветы, похожие на астры с прикафешной клумбы.
   В церемонию ворвалась потная и толстая Тетка-тамада. Профессионально махнув нам рукой и гаркнув: «Давай Мендельсона!»,- ринулась к гостям и заголосила: «…По-здра-вля-ем! По-здра-вля-ем!», - взмахивая в такт рукой, она призывала гостей присоединиться к заздравнице. Под радостное стадное мычание гостей и сверлящие, отраженные от стекла, звуки свадебного марша, в зал вошли Молодые! К ногам их, словно на похоронах, полетели полудохлые, несчастные астрочки. Жених, крепкий и на удивление  симпатичный парень, окончательно сварившейся внутри черного пиджака, ввел в зал краснощекую Дуру-невесту! Гости вслед за молодыми, шумно двигая стульями, заняли свои места. Тут же, около жениха, посадили Папу, который продолжал, качая праздничным флажком слипшегося локона, смотреть перед собой стеклянными глазами, хотя барабанной установки перед ним уже не было! 
  Начало застолья было чинное и благородное. Тетка-тамада цепко вела свадьбу по традиционному пути. Гости подымали стаканы и гоготали над тупыми шутками. Звучали спичи и тосты. Наконец пришел черед поздравительной речи от родителей жениха… Взволнованная Мама жениха, поддерживая остекленевшего Папу, горячо заговорила. Тут Папа неожиданно подал признаки жизни! Он насупив брови, сердито слушал всхлипывающую жену и вдруг громогласно гаркнул: « …а пошли вы все на х…!» …Повисла напряженная тишина. Гости, кто недоуменно, а кто и с угрозой, смотрели на ожившего Папу. А у родителя, видать, окончательно «гуси улетели»: « …Чего уставились?... Па-ашли все НА Х…!!!     Измывательство над гостями прекратил жених, тем что со всей дури заехал в папенькино рыло! Папочка исчез из поля зрения, взмахнув ножками! Сынуля ринулся добивать отца-родителя! 
  Зал наполнился визгами и криками! Кто-то кинулся оттаскивать жениха, но тоже получил от него по морде и дал в «ответку», кто-то заступился… и-и, как говорится – понеслась коза по шпалам! … Прорвавшись сквозь свист кулаков и канонаду зуботычин, к нам подлетела Тамада, и ошалело…: «Играйте,… играйте, что-нибудь!» - Чего играть-то, - спрашиваем…. - Да что хотите! Саксофонист наш, большой оригинал, говорит: « Играем «Семь-сорок»!», и первый начал… «та-а датта татта-татта , та-а датта татта-татта…!» - тут вступили остальные музыканты и пошло! Под звуки народной еврейской музыки, простая русская свадьба стонала, материлась, сплевывая на пол кровь, истошно визжала женскими голосами, грохотала опрокинутыми столами и звенела разбитой посудой! 
  В ход уже пошли алюминиевые вилки, другие предметы, которые можно классифицировать как холодное оружие, и пресловутые краснокожие стулья! Один из них и завершил музыкальное сопровождение народного гуляния, угодив аккурат в барабаны! После такого мы попрятались за столовскую раздачу, захватив с собой максимальное количество инструментов, а на передовой остался только храбрый барабанщик! Он самоотверженно защищал свою ударную установку! Окончательную точку в веселье поставили прибывшие на поле боя наряд милиции и машина Скорой Помощи. 
  … После перенесенного потрясения мы, не взирая на жару, сочли за должное выпить по стаканчику свадебного пойла и все происходящее вокруг приобрело не реальное, какое-то киношное очертание. 
  Где-то белугою выла невеста…. Виновник безобразия, Отец жениха, тоже рыдал, размазывая слезы и кровь по пьяному лицу, на котором красовался огромных размеров кровоподтек. Он рвался к сыну и надрывно просил его о прощении! Жених в другом конце зала тоже рвался к отцу, но с другими намерениями! Он грязно ругался и проклинал отца за то, что тот всю жизнь ему испортил…. Скорая помощь оказывала эту самую помощь всем нуждающимся. …Кто-то из особо неугомонных гостей взирал на всё происходящее сквозь решетку милицейского «воронка». …Сержанты, положив наручники перед собой, готовились писать протоколы. Вокруг них крутились женщины, просящими голосами и, ласково заглядывая в милицейские глаза, предлагали ничего не писать, мол, сами разберемся, по-родственному. 
  Наш храбрый барабанщик, тоже ходил среди всех и на повышенных тонах, близких к истерике, спрашивал всякого оказавшегося рядом о том, кто же ему заплатит за порванный стулом импортный пластик на барабане. Наконец милицию удалось уговорить. После чего сержанты, что-то жуя, вышли из кухни, на ходу вытирая губы. «Скорая» тоже закончила свою работу и уехала, не забыв прихватить с собой объемную тряпичную авоську.
   Солнце ушло к закату. Большинство гостей, перебинтованных, с заплатами лейкопластыря, находилось на улице. Чуть поодаль никак не могла прийти в себя невеста, которую успокаивали сразу две мамы, временами вступая между собой в перепалку, но не надолго, так как силы были истощены. Папа жениха теперь не каялся, а пытался среди присутствующих раздуть искру сочувствия к себе, но все отворачивались от него и старались не встречаться взглядом. В конце концов, один из раненных свадебных бойцов с перебинтованной головой, почти в точности повторил фразу, с которой все и началось: «Дядя Коля, иди на х… отсюда!» Кто-то засмеялся и Папа как оплеванный ушел внутрь пельменной. Свадьба разрушалась на глазах. Кто-то пошел домой и мы тоже стали потихоньку собираться. 
  В это время к нам подошла Тетка-тамада. Расстроенная и сбросившая маску свадебного затейника, она превратилась в обычную усталую женщину. Присев на стул, попросила спичек и как-то по-мужски закурила. Точным и быстрым движением бросила спички назад владельцу. Затянулась и, помолчав, попросила: « Ребята, сыграйте, что-нибудь…чудесное!» Наш храбрый барабанщик опять начал было про то, что, мол кто заплатит… «Ну что ты кричишь, - перебила она его – ну хочешь, я тебе заплачу?» Тут инициативу вновь взял в руки саксофонист: «Клав, ты лучше организуй нам поесть что-нибудь,… жрать хочется – сил нет!» - Нет проблем! – ответила повеселевшая Клава. И ребята заиграли чудесную босанову, не помню какую…, кажется «Лунный свет». Звуки красивой мелодии проникли на улицу и потянули гостей в зал. Они рассаживались за наспех восстановленный из разрухи свадебный стол. Среди них уже не было врагов. Снова сдвинулись стаканы, стали вспоминать потасовку и хохотать до судорог, показывая пальцем на разукрашенные друг другом рожи. Смех овладел всеми: смеялся Жених и Невеста, смеялись обе мамы, гоготал Боец с перебинтованной головой, заливалась тамада Клава, даже барабанщик заржал, выпуская из себя пар горечи утраты барабанного пластика. 
  Один Папа не смеялся. На удивление трезвый, он стоял возле гардеробной, не далеко от нас, и горестно вздыхал. Потом начались танцы. «Мечта сбывается…» - пел я, и гости танцевали, подпевая мне, искренне веря, что мечта действительно когда-нибудь сбудется. Потом какой-то парень, с татуированными фалангами пальцев, очень неплохо исполнил романс «Ямщик не гони лошадей», и на бис – «Ванинский порт», и смущенно покраснел как девица, когда аплодисменты перешли в овации.
   Потом нас сменила гармошка, да такая звонкая, что уши закладывало. И рассыпались по залу «дроботушки»! Это тетки, взмахнув платочками, затопали праздничными туфлями, по выложенному плиткой, полу. Вот и первая, за гранью всех приличий, частушка! Но в частушечном искусстве понятие приличия отодвинуто далеко назад, поэтому пронзительный женский голос, ничуть не стесняясь заголосил… 

_«Валентина Терешкова Носит шелковы трусы, 
На манде три волосины Как у Гитлера усы!»_ 

…И в том же духе! Все смешнее и разухабистее! 
  Мы сидели за накрытым для музыкантов столом (Клава выполнила свое обещание) и давились от смеха, слушая народное творчество. Стол был вне критики. Много закуски, много жареного мяса -непозволительная роскошь для того времени. Даже охлажденную водку вместо самогона выставили гостеприимные хозяева. 
  Только один Папа продолжал грустить. Все так же стоял он возле гардеробной и все обходили его стороной, как прокаженного. Единственный раз он позволил себе покинуть свое место, в тот самый момент, когда мы сидели за столом. Папа подошел к барабанам, робко потрогал, возвышающуюся над барабанной установкой, тарелку, осторожно постукал по барабану пальцем. Что в тот момент было в его голове? Может, всплыли в памяти детские мечты, когда он представлял себя юным барабанщиком, шагающим впереди колонны, в ту далекую, светлую и волшебную жизнь, которая никак не была похожа на эту, настоящую жизнь. Постояв не долго, Папа вздохнул и отошел на свое место у гардеробной. И уже больше никуда не уходил. Он вообще перестал шевелиться, глядя перед собой невидящим взором и не замечая ничего вокруг себя. 
  …На землю наконец спустилась приятная ночная прохлада. В небе горели яркие звезды. Мы грузили аппаратуру в автобус. Не далеко, на лавочке сидели два мужичка, которые еще всего несколько часов назад были готовы убить друг друга, а теперь тихо курили, мирно беседуя о чем-то своем, повседневном. А из открытой на улицу двери пельменной красиво лилось - «…по Дону гуляет казак молодой»! Да-а…. В те годы люди еще не разучились петь застольные песни….
_Сергей Ташкин 1990 - 2004 г._

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*
*СЕРЕНЬКИЙ КОЗЛИК*

В начале 80-х сидел я на подмене в одном кабаке. Кабачок был центровым, публика соответствующая... И вот в один из вечеров праздновала день рождения одна веселая компания, прямо перед сценой их столик стоял. Фамилия именинника очевидно была Чернышов, или что-то около этого... Для чего я такие подробности? А вот для чего... 
Среди гостей находился очевидно лучший друг именинника, который постоянно подшучивал над виновником торжества и подшучивал с нашей помощью. Он подходил к нам, "парнасил" и просил дословно объявлять "... Для нашего гостя из солнечной Грузии, товарища Чернашвили, звучит эта песня" - поем "Тбилисо", в следущий раз: "...Для нашего гостя из солнечной Армении, товарища Чернышняна, звучит эта песня" - даем "Сиро"... И в подобном стиле несколько раз! Именинник деланно злился, грозил кулаком и тому подобное, гости смеялись, дружок-заказчик хохотал и посетители ресторана тоже стали с интересом наблюдать за этой компанией, и нам, музыкантам, тоже хорошо - парнас-то валится! После очередного: "... Для нашего гостя из солнечной Молдавии, товарища Чернышару...", и исполненной в честь него "Гуцулочки Корпатэ" или "Чардаша" - не помню, на сцену поднимается сам виновник и объект для шуток, товарищ Чернашвили-Чернышнян-Чернышару-и тому подобнЫя. Я его безропотно пускаю к микрофону (надо же человеку ответить своему другу-"обидчику"), он поблагодарил всех собравшихся гостей, поворов, музыкантов, а особенно ему хочется поблагодарить своего лучшего друга, для которого звучит песня "Жил-был у бабушки серенький КОЗЛИК!" , он стремительно развернулся ко мне и сунул деньги...и я вижу, что в руке у меня СТОЛЬНИК!
Те, кто работал в те времена, помнит, что это были хоро-ошие деньги! Пока я соображал и "не верил своему счастию", заказчик торжествующе улыбаясь, под общий смех и апплодисменты, прошел к своему столику, сел рядом со своим другом и, собственно, приготовился слушать заказанную песню, даже посетители ресторана попритихли, все ждут ее ... про КОЗЛИКА! В чем же заминка? А скажи-ка, о читающий эти, недостойные твоего внимания, строки, кто может вот так с ходу вспомнить эту, вроде бы незатейливую, песенку? В лучшем случае вспоминается первая строчка,которая, собственно и дает название этой песни. Понятно дело, слов подобного шедевра в "талмуте" нет. Да и мелодию-то не все помнят. Я помнил, и даже слова припева забрезжили в памяти, да и делать-то нечего, деньги взял - работай!
Пауза затягивается, вот-вот исчезнет эффект "мести" на который расчитывал заказчик. Музыканты мои, мелодии не знают - черти, спрашивают мол, что делать? Я им - "вешайте" Ля минор... треммолируйте, буду петь КОЗЛИКА с "выходом", а там куда кривая выведет! Музыканты - "Дрям-мм"- "вешают" Ля минор... я приображаюсь... смотрю на двух друзей... и... тут меня клинит! Вместо (с циганским коллоритом ) "Жил-был у бабушки серенький КОЗЛИК!" я начинаю "...Жили у бабуси ДВА ВЕСЕЛЫХ ГУСЯ!" ...вижу две пары недоуменных глаз...и продолжаю (ребята-музыканты сразу подхватили и грянули) ..."Один серый, другой белый два веселых гуся...",
...а потом все начали смеяться, включая самих друзей-заказчиков, гостей, поваров, ну и нас - музыкантов! 
...Хорошо компания погуляла, именинник благодарил и презентовал бутылочку коньячку, которую мы с легким сердцем и выпили за его здоровье! Такая вот... история!

*Добавлено через 39 минут*
*Из армейской жизни*

*НЕМНОГО О ФИЗИОЛОГИИ*

Расскажу историю которая произошла со мной в бане! Это было когда я служил в армии...Лежал в санчасти - простудился, и меня как выздоравливающего привлекли к уборке в генеральской бане, которая была построена при санчасти! Был я тогда молодым бойцом - всего полгода прослужил! Два смотрителя этой бани - старослужащие, им убираться уже "по уставу не положено", а я значит, молодой - должен работать за "старичков"! Ну мне не втягость! Да и банька, сауна, солидная, с комнатами отдыха, с двумя парными, с гидромассажем и все такое. У брался я там и спрашиваю "дедов", мол можно в парную схожу? Те, значит, о чем разговор, земляк, конечно, давай, парься сколько хочешь! Ну я пошел в раздевалку, разделся, понятно дело простыни для меня " не положено".... взял маленькое " вафельное" (  ) полотенце, там, в углу... Слышу за спино кто-то вошел, я поворачиваюсь и обомлел... две девушки лет по 16-18... Чо делать? Я-то голый! Одно полотенце в руках! Они меня в углу, не заметили! Я сел на лавку и не знаю чего делать, смотрю на них! А они, садистки, раздеваться давай! Щебечут о своем, ...а я у них за спиной ни жив, ни мертв, пошевелиться боюсь! Девушки продолжают раздеваться.... ну я-то живой человек! Солдат, блин! Полгода женщины живой не видел!!! Тут меня окончательно заклинило! Причем, как в переносном, так и в прямом смысле!...Ну, вы меня понимаете! ...Теперь уже не то, что бы извинившись, выйти, шелохнуться нельзя! Девки-то полностью разделись!!! Так бы может все замечательнои завершилось, они вроде уже собрались из раздевалки выйти, но... Как всегда в жизни это проклятое - НО! Как ледокол в форватер - вошла толстенная тетка! И как раз лицом ко мне! ....Мужу позавидовать такому "командному голосу"!!! Это оказалась, никто иная, как супруга генерала! Командира нашей девизии! А девчонки, соответственно, как потом выяснилось, его дочь и ее подруга! Девчонки-то от неожиданности ко мне развернулись - визг такой, что я чуть не умер! Генеральша матом на меня! Да грозит в дисбат меня упрятать, да сумкой своей меня охаживает! А я как загнанный кот в углу забился! И самое интересное, на тетку не смотрю, а на девок во все глаза пялюсь! Чего уж теперь, думаю! Помирать, так хоть с удовольствием! И еще вот, что интересно.... эх молодость, молодость, куда ты ушла.... не смотря на стрессовую ситуацию с "достоинством" в этот момент было все нормально! То есть, даже очень нормально! Я бы сказал, вызывающе нормально!!!! Это-то больше всего разозлило тетку! Полотенце я уронил во время избиения....и все торчало ....вам смешно...а те кто служил, меня поймут! Вобщем, девки уже давно скрылись, тетка меня не интересовала и я вырвался на свободу...в предбанник, а от туда в подсобку, где на полу в судорогах корчились двое идеотских шутников! ....Ждал расправы над собой, но как-то все улеглось. И чего эту тетку моя физиология взбесила?
 Может она с генералом поссорилась?

----------


## Dдок

*АВАРИЯ*
под впечатлением рассказа "Очень страшная история" 
О любви и смерти 

...Это последняя точка…. Точка в моем понимании того горя, той страшной трагедии, которая коснулась очень многих, почти всех! Первое понимание пришло в самом начале… В день аварии я был на работе, работал тогда на крупном заводе. К вечеру по заводу поползли неясные слухи о какой-то аварии не то на Украине, не то в Белоруссии…Но воспринималось это обычно, мало ли в те времена ходило слухов о каких-то катастрофах, время-то было советское, в газетах ничего не писали. 
                            Даже когда в конце рабочего дня в «табельной» мне не выдали пропуск, а сказали, что пропуск я получу в военкомате, я не воспринял это с тревогой. Решил – добрались все-таки до меня! Много раз товарищи офицеры из военкомата пытались забрать бывшего рядового советской армии на сборы! Да только я все выкручивался! Ну не ехать же мне от молодой жены непонятно куда, с непонятной целью, в самом деле! .                         Перед тем как направить меня в военкомат в «табельной» сказали, что бы я обязательно заехал домой и взял паспорт и военный билет, в противном случае пропуск не отдадут! Что такое остаться без пропуска, тем кто работал на крупных предприятиях в то время, знают! Набегаешься, премии лишат и все такое… А я, ну никак не мог взять документы! Дело в том, что сданы они были на прописку, адрес мы с женой поменяли! Еще одна советская нелепость – оставлять человека на неделю-две без всяких документов! 
                         Приехал я в военкомат и тут первый тревожный звоночек в голове – что-то не так! Поразило количество народу в коридорах военкомата, разного возраста, да еще вечером. Рабочий день-то закончился! Ну отметился я у капитана…стою в очереди…Вызывают по двое в кабинет! Второй «звоночек», в очереди слухи – забирают в Чернобыль! Там какая-то авария! Тут у меня все встает на свои места, и авария, и войска в которых я служил (Действие в зоне пораженной ядерным взрывом») и реальная возможность, что загребут-таки от молодой жены на непонятно какой срок!... 
                      Очередь дошла до меня…офицер, полковник кажется, особо не разговаривая, сказал, что выезд от военкомата в пять утра, с собой взять необходимые вещи. На вопрос – куда?, ответил, что в автобусах объявят. Потом потребовал от меня паспорт и военный билет. Вот тут его ждало разочарование – нет документов, на прописке! Он подумал немного, спросил в какой паспортный стол сданы документы и объявил, что бы я завтра с утра шел за ними ( Он позвонит и все будет готово), а отправлюсь я вторым заходом, вечером! 
                       Тут я смекнул окончательно, что случилось что-то серьезное! Шутка ли сказать, за несколько часов прописку оформить! Первая мысль была – начинается война! Потом поразмыслил, нет, все-таки дело в слухах об аварии! 
                       Утром я сходил за документами. И действительно, без очереди – все было готово! Следующим заведением, которое я посетил, была поликлиника! Через пару часов на руках был больничный! Пришел домой. Жду вечера…
                       Как честный советский человек, которому все-таки стыдно за то, что отлыниваю от дела Государственной важности, пытаюсь послать жену в ближайший телефон-автомат, дабы предупредить Советскую Армию, что я заболел, что б не волновались! Жена оказалась умнее и послала *меня*, только в другое место! 
                       Наступил вечер, началась программа «Время»! Впервые прошла скудная информация о трагедии на АТОМНОЙ (!) (но тогда мы еще этого не понимали)… Тут раздается настойчивый, «особый» звонок в дверь! Наверное любой человек , сразу отличит «такой» звонок от сотен других! Так звонят только «люди в фуражках»! 
                      Мгновенно сообразив, что к чему я прыгаю в постель, около меня возникают какие-то бутыльки, таблетки – это жена тоже сообразила, что к чему, и пошла открывать дверь! «Здесь проживает такой-то, такой-то?» Вы не поверите – вошла куча народу, милиция,… военные, ВРАЧИ!!! Все зашли в комнату где я лежал и смотрят на меня! Потом Полковник (тот самый) говорит устало - «…подымайся»… Я, мол, как так, я заболел…, а мужик как заорет, что бы я «ваньку не ломал», что таких как я, «заболевших», полкоманды! Мол, сейчас врач тебя освидетельствует, смеряет температуру, и как миленький пойдешь в автобус! Ну что, подымаешься? 
                      Я молчу…секунда - и я бы встал! Но тут на сцену выходит моя жена! Я такой ее никогда не видел! Сначала она молча, чуть не в лицо, ткнула больничным «врачу»… «Читай! Осте-о-хан-дроз!!! Какая температура!!! Он каждый месяц на больничном со спиной!!!" (Действительно, это была правда! В то время меня часто беспокоила спина…В армии, кстати, надорвал! Потому и больничный легко получил!)… « А ты!...»- это она офицеру, -«Лучше бы ноги вытер, прежде чем в дом врываться!!! И совсем уже страшно, как закричит - « Пошли все на…, отсюда!!!» Милиция, почему-то неуверенно, попыталась «урезонить гражданку», но жена была непреклонна! Буквально «втычки» выпроводила всех за дверь! 
                      Так я остался дома! Но, повторюсь, мы не понимали тогда, от чего отвела нас судьба! Мы хохотали как полоумные, вспоминая подробности этого вечера! А на станции в то время еще пылал пожар! И были первые погибшие! И туда повезли обычных гражданских людей, даже не по контракту, это было позже, а по линии военкомата – НА СБОРЫ! То есть люди попавшие в первые дни туда через военкомат, даже свидетельства не имеют, что они «Чернобыльцы»! На сборах они были! Такие дела...

*Добавлено через 9 часов 1 минуту*
_Из серии "Как я провел лето"_

*Как бросить курить, или пешие прогулки и легкий шоппинг!*

Ребята, бросать курить надо сразу! Посмотрел на последнюю сигарету и выбросил,  даже не затянувшись в последний раз. Я вам гарантирую, что вы сразу себя почувствуете по-другому! Изменения в организме начнутся, не пройдет и часа! Организму реально станет хреново… Но хреново будет только первые полчаса, а потом становиться очень хреново! Знаете, такое чуЙство, что ты чего-то потерял, а вспомнить ЧТО потерял не можешь! Ты не можешь найти себе места! Ходишь и все время чего –нить жуешь! Даже через очень большое время, после того как ты бросил последнюю сигарету, примерно через часа два, и то накатывает непреодолимое желание вернуться на  то самое  место, где была выброшена последняя сигарета, и найти ее. В общем, ребята, как вы понимаете, сила воли должна быть…э-э-э… да просто -  должна быть! Многие извращенцы, из числа бросивших курить, эту самую силу воли подвергают жесточайшему испытанию! Эти засранцы что удумали! Силе воли и так хреново, так они еще уйдут куда-нить, что бы их никто не видел, и  изуверски начинают курить, испытывают, стало быть, силу воли…Мол, вот, я бросил курить, а ну-ка, сила воли, тебе слабо  удержаться и не закурить снова, а? 
        Все эти мысли сидели в моей голове, пока я прогуливался по пустому и душному Городу! Взгляд волей не волей падает на разнообразные ларьки, а ноги сами так и норовят свернуть с прямого пути и привести меня к прилавку с сигаретами. Но я держусь! Я иду прямо и что бы отвлечься – размышляю! Думаю, мол, как хорошо!... Пешие прогулки очень полезны для здоровья…. И достопримечательности, опять-таки… Твою мать, как жарко…Хотя -  жарко это тоже хорошо! Буд-то бы я на берегу Красного моря… Только там таких красот нет…и не живут такие люди….замечательные такие люди…тьфу ты!... а курить-то все равно хочется!
        Вокруг действительно раскинулись красоты советского зодчества с недавней реставрацией российским диким капитализмом. Вокруг было все. И магазинчики с гордым названием «Шоп», двери которых по случаю жары были открыты настежь. Тут же соседствовал магазин претендующий на высокое звание «бутик», отделанный темным мрамором, взирающий на горожан зеркальными глазницами витрин, увенчанный гордой золотой вывеской «BOSS». Двери этого магазина, в отличии от остальных были плотно закрыты. Неподалеку от заморского «босса» развернулся стихийный рынок….нет, даже не рынок, а базарчик, состоявший из: 
-     стайки, неподвижно сидящих за ящиками-прилавками, старушек. На ящиках разместились пучки петрушки, лука, еще какой-то, выращенной на одном квадратном метре бывшего газона под окном растительной мелочи, а у одной из неподвижный старушек одиноко лежали, абсолютно неуместные в такую жару, вязанные шерстяные носки  ; 
-     автолавки торгующей всеми продуктами которые только могли уместиться в нутро этой будочки. Из окошка будки виднелось чьё-то алое, блестящее от пота лицо, которое с ненавистью смотрело на какую-то женщину с маленькой девочкой. Женщина водила пальцем по стеклу витринки автолавки и, как видно, никак не могла решить что купить, а девочка меланхолично сосала чупа-чупс и смотрела на худющую и шелудивую кошку, которая осторожно ступая лапами, шла по своим кошачьим делам.
-     импровизированного пункта приемы пустых бутылок, разместившегося тут же на остатках асфальта прямо под открытым небом. Около пустых ящиков сидел приемщик, одноногий пенсионер в очках-оккулярах, с неизменной синей изолентой на душке. Он с сомнением крутил в руках темно-зеленую бутылку, трогал горлышко бутылки пальцем, подносил к её к очкам окулярам и отрицательно мотал головой. Напротив него стоял типичный представитель рабочих кварталов провинциальных российских городов. На нем были одеты майка, трикотажные штаны синего цвета, с оттянутыми коленями, в народе эти штаны называют «трикешки», на ногах были надеты матерчатые стоптанные тапки.  Всклоченная голова Представителя Российских Городов, кивала утвердительно, одновременно с тем , как приемщик кивал отрицательно. Оба смотрели на бутылку. 
        Мой взгляд все-таки остановился на одном из павильонов «покрупнее» и я решил в него зайти. Ах да, я не сказал сразу! Цель моего путешествия была абсолютно банальной. По заданию моей жены мне нужно было купить «что-нибудь к чаю» и к вечеру привезти это на дачу, где моя семья проживала  вот уже две недели.
         Темное отверстие «шоппа» дыхнула на меня душным смрадом. Если разобрать «букет» этого смрада, то там можно унюхать:
1.	Запах немытого тела
2.	Стойкий дух пива и вяленной рыбы
3.	Гнилостный душок чего-то подпорченного
4.	Вонь фекалий
5.	Все это перемешивалось с ароматами шоколада, печенья и другой бакалеи.
       «…В туалет они, что ли сюда ходят», поморщился я, и тут же, вспомнив чей-то рассказ о прелестях работы павильонной продавщицы, сам себе ответил – ходят! Еще как ходят, по несколько раз в день…в ведро! Так как хозяин не любит тратить деньги на элементарные человеческие условия.
         Шагнув за порог, перед которым на полу была прикреплена вывеска с  надписью «…лосуточно», а над входом «шоп», я очутился перед прилавком, за которым стояла рыжая продавщица, сосредоточенно тыкающая пальцем в калькулятор и что-то записывающая в тетрадку.
         На меня она обратила внимания ровно столько, сколько, по её мнению я заслуживаю, а именно нисколько. Я постоял немного напротив Рыжей, результат был тот же, калькулятор по-прежнему занимал все её внимание. Потом я набрался смелости и тихонько кашлянул…
- Что вы хотели? – не подымая глаз спросила продавщица.
- Почему – хотели?...Хочу! – «сумничал» я…
Продавщица полоснула по моему лицу не добрым взглядом…
- Чего хотите? – повторила она свой вопрос на другой лад и снова склонилась над тетрадью с записями.
- Хочу сделать покупку…, - честно признался я. Этим я окончательно  добился, того что бы Рыжая полностью перенесла свое недоброе внимание на меня.
 - …Мне вот этих вот печеньЕВ,- начал я торопливо тыкать пальцем в продукты, а продавщица, так же торопливо выбрасывать названное мной на прилавок, 
-  …этих вот кексов… и ….нет, не вот этих, а во-он тех…да-да, правильно….еще, значит…э-э, вот это вот….не вижу, тут у вас так навалено все…ах, пряники! Давайте! Ой! А они у вас каменные какие-то! Они что не свежие?...
- Какие привезли...- глядя в сторону процедила Рыжая…
- Не-е, тогда не надо! Давайте лучше….во-он ту вон коробочку, это что такое, не видно тут у вас….ах,  нет, этого тоже не надо…
        Вдруг, за занавеской отделяющей подсобку, послышалась какая-то возня…Звякнуло ведро, что заставило утвердится моим пока еще смутным сомненьям, и из-за занавески, боком выдвинулась объемная тетя.
-  Зин, ты считай давай, а то смену сдавать…я обслужу…- произнесла она густым баритоном, продвигаясь к нам и поправляя сзади платье.
-  Нет-нет! Не беспокойтесь!..., торопливо произнес я, - Я уже все купил!
        Расплатившись, я выскочил из «Лосуточной Шопы» на очищающий солнечный свет и  выдохнул «шопный» воздух из легких…
         Картина вокруг не поменялась. За исключением лишь того, что женщина с девочкой и чупа-чупсом переместилась к стайке старушек и те, ожив, наперебой предлагали ей свой товар.  Представитель Российских Городов, яростно жестикулируя одной рукой, так как в другой  он держал уже знакомую пустую бутылку, нависая над приемщиком в окулярах, что-то громко говорил, а приемщик отрешенно улыбаясь, смотрел куда-то в сторону. Проходя мимо я услышал: «…Ты что думаешь, что мне кто-то что-то может указывать? А?...Я сам себе говорю, что мне делать, понял?…. Здесь каждый знает кто Я, и что значит мое слово! Понял?...Здесь все будут делать то, что я сказал!»
На слове «все», Представитель Российских Городов сделал широкий жест рукой, как бы очерчивая зону своего влияния. В эту зону попал приемщик с кучей своих ящиков, пара ничего не подозревающих старушек, магазин-бутик «Boss», шелудивая кошка, которая за время моего отсутствия перешла на другой конец базарчика, и сидя у кустов с интересом слушала Представителя Российских Городов, и моя скромная персона тоже попала в зону этого влияния. Очевидно сам осознав масштабы своего величия, Представитель Российских Городов замер с распростертой дланью и взгляд его стал суровым, а «трикешки» «по-балтийски» затрепетали от налетевшего вдруг знойного ветерка, вторая рука крепко сжимала бутылку. Еще немного и Представитель «забронзовеет» и его вполне можно будет использовать в качестве памятника   В.И.Ленина или другого революционера, настолько характерная была его поза.
       - Простите, вы не родственник Князю Долгорукому?-  проходя мимо, спросил я, понимая, что еще немного, и все мы станем свидетелями первого в мире превращения человека в памятник.
       - Че-о-о!!!- с угрозой спросил он, выйдя из процесса «бронзовения»
       - Да ничего…-пожал я плечами
       - Ну и всё, бля!!!- сам того не подозревая, фразой из классического анекдота завершил этот диалог несостоявшийся монумент!
       - Понял?…- гордо прозвучало у меня за спиной, очевидно адресованное Приемщику в окулярах, для которого наш диалог должен явиться подтверждением  того самого влияния, о котором Представитель Российских Городов так эмоционально разглагольствовал.
        Я двинулся дальше, пешая экскурсия продолжалась…Но курить-то как хотелось! 
Да! Чего я это все тут рассказываю? Да просто хотел сказать, что курить бросить пару пустяков! 
_2005 год_

----------


## Black Lord

*Dдок*, :Ok:

----------


## Вадимыч

Классно! :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

Здорво!!! Ждем продолжения. :wink:

----------


## PAN

> Ждем продолжения.


Вот и я о томмммммм.....

----------


## Daddy777

:Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Ладушка

*Dдок*,
 :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вот и я о томмммммм.....


Ну  что, заснул наш прозаИК?

----------


## PAN

> Ну что, заснул наш прозаИК?


Приеду - выпорю... :Aga:

----------


## Dдок

> Приеду - выпорю...


Это в каком смысле?:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Это в каком смысле?


В смысле - что однозначно таки приеду...:biggrin:

----------


## Волдед

*PAN*,
 Когда собираемся??? Хвоста с собой берете уважаемый???:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> Когда собираемся???


В Бельгию его не пустили... Вот дождемся, когда его во Францию не пустят, тогда и...:biggrin:

----------


## Slash

> Когда собираемся???


Тормоз, бл…проснулся…:biggrin:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> В Бельгию его не пустили... Вот дождемся, когда его во Францию не пустят, тогда и...


Хааааа! Его максимум куда могут пустить, так это в подмосковье!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> могут пустить, так это в подмосковье!!!!
> __________________


Да и то под присмотром... :Ha:  Нашим...:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Да и то под присмотром... Нашим...


Ну и??? :wink: Когда?

----------


## Волдед

> Нашим...


 :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Dдок

Во, блин! Я и не вижу...понаписАли!



> Ну и???  Когда?


...Через пару дней...закончу дела и... :Aga:

----------


## Волдед

*Dдок*,
 Что и??? :Vah:

----------


## Два в одном

Душевно....и жизненно интересно

----------


## Alenajazz

*Уважаемые авторы!!!! Поздравляю всех с Всемирным Днём писателя, который отмечают сегодня - 3 марта!!!!! Желаю всем вдохновения!!!!*

----------


## Dдок

*Жила-была собака.*

У собаки был забор, в заборе были ворота, в воротах было окошко.
Специальное окошко, собачье.
Чтобы собака через это окошко могла изучать окружающий мир.
Ну, собака всё изучила (а фиг ли там изучать? деревенская улица) и ей стало скучно. И от скуки она придумала себе развлечение. Идёт к примеру по улице гражданин. Думает о чём-то своём, ничего не подозревает, ковыряет в носу. И только он с воротами поравняется, она ему громко над ухом "Гав, бля!!!" Человек подпрыгнет, за сердце хвать, собаке весело.

Но в конце концов к этому все очень быстро привыкли, и на собаку реагировать перестали. А некоторые невоспитанные дети даже стали показывать язык и корчить рожицы. Обидно. Обидно и скучно.
Тогда собака сменила тактику.
Выглянет осторожно наружу, и ждёт, когда вдали появится прохожий.
Дождётся, потом спрячется, и сделает вид что её нету. Прохожий идёт, на окошко смотрит издали, - собаки и правда нету. Ну, прохожий расслабится, и насвистывая спокойно идёт мимо. И тут она башку каааак высунет, и -
Гав, бля!!! Прохожий прыг! Собаке весело.

Но деревня есть деревня, прохожие случаются нечасто.
Так что жизнь у собаки конечно не сахар. Развлечений не пруд пруди.
Ещё у собаки есть хозяин. Он называет её Чучундра. Собака ни на
"Чучундру", ни на хозяина никак не реагирует. Когда хозяину надо открыть ворота и выехать, он просто берёт её как поросёнка за задние лапы и из окошка вытаскивает. По другому она не понимает.

Мы это довольно часто наблюдаем, мы мимо десять раз на дню ходим. Собака живёт через три дома от нас. Мы когда проходим, всегда с ней уважительно здороваемся. "Причет, Чучундра!"
Не, совершенно понятно, что ничего приятного когда тебя называют
Чучундрой нету, но как её зовут на самом деле мы ведь не знаем.
На наше приветствие глаза собаки наливаются кровью и злобой. В них так и светится - "Ходят! Без поводка ходят, без забора, куда хотят туда и ходят! А тут сидишь весь день как пришитая!" Так что классовая ненависть собаки к праздно шатающимся мимо совершенно понятна. Поэтому мы на неё не обижаемся, а вполне даже сочувствуем.

А тут мы на днях мимо идём, на речку пошли, и у нас с собой как раз кстати была палка. Хорошая такая палка, сучок, по дороге подобрали.
Метровой длины с руку толщиной. Такая палка всякому пригодится, чего валялась - непонятно. Ну и идём мы с этой палкой, значит, а тут -
Чучундра.
Она как палку увидела, с ней чуть коллапс не случился. Она аж завыла, и у неё глаза за калитку от злости выпали. Ну мы ей "Чучундра, палку хошь?" Ну, и палку ей отдали, конечно. Хорошая палка, но нам не жалко.
Раз Чучундре нужнее.
Чучундра зарычала, в палку эту вцепилась посерёдке, и давай ею размахивать. Чучундра рычит, палка болтается, о ворота бъётся, ворота гремят, Чучундре хоть какое-то развлекалово. Ну, и мы пошли на речку.

Вернулись часа через два.
Чучундра всё так же торчала в окошке с палкой посередине, и отпускать её явно не собиралась. Но было ей конечно уже не до веселья. Под воротами натекла приличная лужа слюны. Глаза у Чучундры были сильно навыкате, и она периодически билась палкой в ворота, пытаясь протащить её внутрь.
Палка длинная, окошко маленькое. Отпустить или перехватить ума нет. Так её и застряло.
- Брось палку, дура! – сказали мы. Куда там! Разве бросит.

Но самое интересное началось чуть потом.
Чучундра может так бы и померла с этой палкой в окошке от нервного истощения, но тут как раз подъехал хозяин.
Он вошел через калитку внутрь, привычно взял Чучундру за задние лапы и стал выдёргивать из окошка. Не тут-то было, Чучундра палку отпускать не собиралась ни в какую.
Наверное если бы машина была с той, внутренней стороны, он бы просто привязал собаку буксировочным тросом к фаркопу, и дёрнул. Но машина была снаружи.
Тогда он вышел и попытался отобрать у Чучундры палку с другой стороны, со стороны лица.
Ой, сколько радости появилось на этой злобной морде! Наверное первый раз в жизни хозяин решил с ней поиграть! Ну, это она так думала.
А хозяин так не думал. Он быстро понял всю нелепость своей затеи, сказал
"Ладно, сама напросилась!", и ушел внутрь.
И через минуту вернулся с ножовкой в руке.
Он прижал палку коленом к воротам с одной стороны, и стал пилить прямо возле чучундриной морды. Пилить было неудобно, и он не столько пилил, сколько матерился. Чучундра собрала глаза в кучку и с ужасом косилась на происходящий рядом "вжик-вжик". Но палку держала крепко.

Когда с одной стороной было покончено, хозяин хотел было пристроиться с другой, но Чучундра изловчилась, и с облегчением протащила опилыш внутрь. Через секунду из-за забора раздался звук, с которым остатки воды уходят из раковины. Ещё бы, поторчи башкой три часа на солнцепёке! Пока собака пила, хозяин загнал машину внутрь и запер ворота. Потом из-за ворот раздался характерный звук сочного удара хорошей палки по чьей-то жопе, собачий хрюк, и голос хозяина:
- В следующий раз я вместо палки башку те отпилю! Поняла?
Потом поверх ворот вылетели и шлепнулись на пыльную улицу остатки нашей палочки.

А на следующий день окошко в воротах заколотили.
Вот такая печальная история о... животных.:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Вот такая печальная история о...


:biggrin:

----------


## КП

Классная история про собаку! :Ok:

----------

